# Neat bay horse!



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

This is a BLM mustang up for adoption and he is different from your typical bay you usually see. He is wild bay and pangre and look at that mane frosting! I've never seen one like him before.

























_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

Wow- he's gorgeous


----------



## cowgirl4753 (Aug 3, 2012)

Pretty cool!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

He's cute! Somebody is going to get a good-looking horse.


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Does anyone know if maybe the wild bay plus the pangre causes the mane and tail frosting?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

That would be my best guess. He doesn't appear to carry rabicano (which would account for the tail but not the mane) and he's not a dun, which can also cause frosted guard hairs...though usually not that light on a bay.

He is a very unusual looking horse...and very attractive. I hope he gets a good home.


----------



## Bridgertrot (Dec 2, 2011)

I actually sent that one to chiila about a week ago cause I was dumbfounded. But I figured it didn't deserve its own thread...but I guess it did lol


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Bridgertrot said:


> I actually sent that one to chiila about a week ago cause I was dumbfounded. But I figured it didn't deserve its own thread...but I guess it did lol


The color forums were too quiet I thought I'd start a new topic lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## apinkcountrygirl (Apr 19, 2013)

I found this post by chance and this is the same horse. I rescued him from a kill pen last year.


----------



## CountingCrew (Dec 14, 2017)

7 years really made a difference for him, do you still have him? Does his mane still have those light hairs? It's hard to tell in this picture, but I am glad you got him safe.


----------



## apinkcountrygirl (Apr 19, 2013)

CountingCrew said:


> 7 years really made a difference for him, do you still have him? Does his mane still have those light hairs? It's hard to tell in this picture, but I am glad you got him safe.


Yes I still have him, he is now in training and doing great. And he does still have the white hair in his mane, he's a very unique boy.


----------



## CountingCrew (Dec 14, 2017)

Very happy to hear he had a soft landing! He certainly seems to be very handsome.  Here's to many long years and fun trails ahead!


----------



## Filou (Jan 16, 2014)

That's really cool you found this thread and posted an updated picture!

I was wondering if he is silver bay? He doesn't look pangare in the recent photo you posted. 

What HMA is he from?


----------

